# Kubota's RA1042T Rotary rake. Should I pull the trigger



## GawasFarm (Jul 10, 2013)

So I was in my local Kubota dealer and asked about their new line and found out I can get this rotary for $9355 (Canadian) and probably a little lower since this is the suggested price.

How does this price compare to others? It seems like a well put together machine but not many rotary rakes in the area either. I Always thought they were more then that but maybe not.

Alex


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

I would shop around some more. You may find a better deal or something you like better. In the end if the Kubota rake is the one you choose, then you will be happy with it. IMHO, a rotary rake is one of the better equipment investments you can make to improve your hay quality. (Of course, my opinion is somewhat biased).


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

My opinion as well and I'm also looking hard at one(Kubota rotary), but then I have orange tractors too. I'm gonna do a bit of horse trading soon.


----------



## GawasFarm (Jul 10, 2013)

LOL I am sure YOU would like me to shop around wouldn't you krone.1 The problem is that I only have the one dealer so unless I want to travel 6-800miles ONE way to check out some dealers thats not going to happen.....unless you want to send me a demo for a little while I would be definitely be interested.

Was just wondering what the prices people had received for a similar sized rake.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

> The problem is that I only have the one dealer so unless I want to travel 6-800miles ONE way to check out some dealers thats not going to happen..


Check out tractorhouse & other equipment papers/websites. Got a 'lead' on a rake? I see (and hate) a lot of ads say "call for price".....well call them! You can get a good idea of prices without leaving your house, & 99% of 'em have toll-free ph numbers.


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

GawasFarm said:


> "LOL I am sure YOU would like me to shop around wouldn't you krone.1"
> 
> Well, I have said on here several times that my opinion IS biased! Our rake would be a good choice, but there are several others (along with the Kubota) that would be a good choice as well. There are some differences between them, and one of them may have a feature that would make it a better fit for you vs. the others.
> 
> ........800 miles to the next dealer? :mellow: You should have your own reality tv show!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

GawasFarm said:


> LOL I am sure YOU would like me to shop around wouldn't you krone.1


Actually Gawas, Krone.1 is trying to politely encourage you to look at other RR's because the Kubota is not as heavily built.....compare weights to say Pequea or Krone and you will discover that there are several hundred pounds difference in weight in other comparable RR's and Kubotas.

I would not buy a new Kubota for that price as you can spend your money more beneficially as you are in the ballpark price of these other heavier built RR's....and there are other manufacturers besides these two that build heavy duty RR's.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

GawasFarm said:


> The problem is that I only have the one dealer so unless I want to travel 6-800miles ONE way to check out some dealers thats not going to happen.....


So why ask???? You might as well buy the Kubota. Fortunately, that dealer can work on it when it breaks.....


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Mike120 said:


> So why ask???? You might as well buy the Kubota. Fortunately, that dealer can work on it when it breaks.....


If the hay tool warranty is as good as their tractor warranty, breakage should be a non-issue.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

ARD Farm said:


> If the hay tool warranty is as good as their tractor warranty, breakage should be a non-issue.


The trouble with most warranties is that they are only good for one year on most implements.....and it has been my experience that seldom do you have problems while said piece is still under warranty.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

It will definitely break out of warranty.....if that's the only dealer you have around tho, I'm buying orange I think.

I guess sometimes I just don't realize how lucky I am to live in a town of 75k and have a dealership for John Deere, new holland, case, Massey, challenger, kubota, and mahindra. Implements dealers of woods, kuhn, claas,bush hog, and tontutti. And a huge agri-supply store/warehouse. Of course I buy a krone implement and have to drive 65 miles and get pissed....


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I would rather have something with no warranty that doesn't break than a stellar warranty I had to use.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> I would rather have something with no warranty that doesn't break than a stellar warranty I had to use.


.

Cannot remember ever having a warranty claim on a piece of equipment.....but then again, I ain't bought much new equipment


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> .
> Cannot remember ever having a warranty claim on a piece of equipment.....but then again, I ain't bought much new equipment


Generally for me (knock on wood) this has come into play with much smaller things. Like a socket that broke or something like that. But i believe the lesson extends. In the end, do your homework about each purchase as much as possible. Bigger costlier purchase do more work up front. The back end can kick a guy's rear.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Vol said:


> The trouble with most warranties is that they are only good for one year on most implements.....and it has been my experience that seldom do you have problems while said piece is still under warranty.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Not my experience. My stuff breaks right out of the gate usually. But then, after 11 Kubota's none have broken (knocking on wooden head).....Not so with other items (like automobiles) that I get repaired (under warranty).....


----------



## German Farmer (Apr 14, 2014)

We moved from bar rakes to wheel rakes about 8 years ago and we will never go back to a bar rake. What is the advantage of the rotary rake? We run a rotary tedder, which we like, but what do you guys like about rotary rakes? Do you get two for one?


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

German Farmer said:


> We moved from bar rakes to wheel rakes about 8 years ago and we will never go back to a bar rake. What is the advantage of the rotary rake? We run a rotary tedder, which we like, but what do you guys like about rotary rakes? Do you get two for one?


They make twin rakes, I have a 1 "basket". Or do you mean tedd & rake with the same machine? They do make those, (I think called a "hay-bob"). I understand they do a decent job of both tedding and raking, but not a great job of either one.

As for the advantage of the rotary rake:

It makes a MUCH 'fluffier' windrow than the bar or wheel rake.

It makes a MUCH more consistent windrow. (if you have to cross 1 windrow raking into another, like making the head rows even, or working out a point row, it does not leave that big clump in 1 spot near as bad.)

Will rake a MUCH bigger windrow without clogging or piling up.

If you do get too big a windrow, you can "cut" it in half...leaves a straight edge like the windrow was cut with a knife.

It doesn't mind turns, which a wheel wake hates.

It doesn't 'roll' the hay across the ground like a bar or wheel rake, it gently RAKES the hay into position, then the rake picks up away from the hay.

It's not ground driven, so less ground trash is picked up in the hay.

Easier to get an extra swath or 2 in the windrow than with a wheel rake. (Like if you have a thin crop)

The only disadvantages I have found with mine, I don't run quite as fast, and it's not as wide as my wheel rake.

For the job it does, I'll GLADLY go a little slower and take an extra few minutes to get the much better windrow.

NOTE: This is just my experience. I've only used my used rotary less than a year, & my 10-wheel JD702 is for sale....


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Old post but some good info on Rotary Rakes. Sounds like Krone gets the vote here.


----------



## KurtS1 (Jun 8, 2020)

My friend purchased one last year and is very happy with it. He bought it new and I think that it was in the 6-7 K range (US). He replaced a Peqeua, that he bought new around 10 years ago. He used it for several years with a special cage, built by some Amish welders, around the gear-box. The gear-box developed some "cracks" sometime after it came out of warranty.


----------



## ttazzman (Sep 29, 2019)

i picked up a used Kubota RA1042T a couple of weeks ago to try next year.....seems to be a very well made rake...its the same rake as a New Holland 3114 and Viacon (?) .......we shall see how she goes next year


----------



## ttazzman (Sep 29, 2019)

we used the RA1042T to rake very heavy first cut hay this year....i would put my experience in line with post #17 ........we started with bar rakes....went to a Ogden wheel rake........then to this rotary......amazing difference all good handles heavy hay with EASE......sold the Ogden...kept a old bar rake as a backup ....


----------

